# Use ATI Radeon x1600 Pro



## rabbiTT (Nov 26, 2007)

So here's my dilemma, I've had a MacBook Pro for some time now but also had a fairly new PC desktop (for remote work access). Well lately, they've given me a notebook from work and so I no longer need to have a personal desktop. I can migrate my hard drives, but the video card is a quite decent ATI Radeon x1600 Pro with 512MB.

I know my MBP has a mobile X1600 chip, but can I use this PCI Express desktop card in a new Mac Pro tower? I have heard of firmware flashes in the past but can not seem to find any info on this or searches that talk about this or anything similar. Can anyone offer advice on this since it is obvious there is driver support for this particular GPU?


----------

